# Options for ceiling isolation?



## kwalikum (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm considering two options for my HT ceiling and I don't know which would be better. The rafters are 2700 (9') high so ceiling height isn't a major concern. I am planning a room within a room so I have isolated walls to support additional rafters as required. The existing rafters are at 900 (3') spacings so I will likely need battens as that spacing is too wide for plaster, but if anyone has suggestions for decent, low cost, ceiling material other than plaster I'd love to hear them.

Option 1: Stagger new rafters between the existing rafters as you would a staggered stud wall, fixing the ceiling directly (with battens) to new rafters only.

Option 2: Use isolation clips and furring channels to fix to the existing rafters. I assume with this option I will have to fix the new walls to the existing rafters and thus I might lose the benefit of isolation with that contact?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Not at all. You can do the new inner walls using DC-04 clips to iso the walls from the joists. Then you can do RSIC-1 and hat channel for the ceiling. 

Bryan


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

If you are looking at room in a room design and have the height, I think option 1 would be best. Totally isolated walls and ceiling will outperform isolation clips.

and 3' spacing on existing rafters?? Wow.... Bring the spacing on the new ones down so you can safely hang 2 layers of drywall...


----------



## kwalikum (Oct 31, 2011)

patchesj said:


> If you are looking at room in a room design and have the height, I think option 1 would be best. Totally isolated walls and ceiling will outperform isolation clips.
> 
> and 3' spacing on existing rafters?? Wow.... Bring the spacing on the new ones down so you can safely hang 2 layers of drywall...


Thanks for that. I will end up with less loss of ceiling height if I put new rafters at 3' spacing in between the existing rafters and use battens for fixing drywall instead, so I think that will work out fine.


----------

